
No Man's Sky sued over procedural generation algorithm patent - chriswwweb
http://www.pcgamer.com/company-claims-no-mans-sky-uses-its-patented-equation-without-permission/
======
FreeFull
I don't personally feel like something like this should be patentable, but
Gielis is definitely following both the rule and spirit of the patent law. I
hope Hello Games and Genicap can come to some sort of agreement.

Edit: As another comment notes, the patent might have expired in 2006 due to
fee non-payment, in which case Gielis doesn't have much of a standing.

Edit 2: Nevermind, Gielis does seem to hold a valid patent:
[https://register.epo.org/application?number=EP00929732](https://register.epo.org/application?number=EP00929732)

~~~
sqldba
Well, if it's an algorithm as the article alleges - compression is an
algorithm and so are video codecs. They can be patented. Why should this be
treated differently?

~~~
Dylan16807
Video codec patents are an odd example to use, as they are currently doing a
great job of stifling the state of the art, rather than promoting it.

~~~
sqldba
I'm not up to date on the complexities of patent vs copyright, but I'll assume
you're against both?

It just seems to me if you can write software you should be able to own it. If
you can own it then you get to say where and how it is used and what
compensation you want.

Isn't an algorithm or a codec a lot like saying a program? Why shouldn't
people be able to own the fruit of their labors?

~~~
Dylan16807
People don't get to own the math they invent, or the mental processes they
invent. I think the same should apply to algorithms in general. You don't get
to control people's thoughts, and if someone is allowed to think something,
they should be allowed to have a computer assist them in thinking it.

Copyright is fine, if we ignore the recent length extensions. If you write
software, you get to say who uses that software. But you don't get to say who
uses _similar_ software.

~~~
seanp2k2
Consider also how this applies to AI. It's very possible that in our lifetimes
(I'm assuming you'll live for the next 40 years) we'll see strong AI, possibly
capable of inventing novel things by itself or with human collaboration. Who
owns the patents which will inevitably result from this? What if the AI has an
opinion on the matter? Should the AI own the patents? Is someone allowed to
own the AI?

------
MichaelBurge
It looks like this is the patent, and that it was withdrawn because they
stopped paying the fees:

[https://register.epo.org/application?number=EP05100648&lng=e...](https://register.epo.org/application?number=EP05100648&lng=en&tab=main)

Assuming this is the same patent, either Gielis is so irresponsible and
disorganized he didn't realize his patent expired, or he's just trying to
rustle up some bad press to extort money out of them.

~~~
FreeFull
Following the link from the article gives this:
[https://register.epo.org/application?number=EP00929732](https://register.epo.org/application?number=EP00929732)

------
asherkin
> Company claims No Man's Sky uses its patented equation without permission

is pretty damn different from

> No Man's Sky sued over procedural generation algorithm patent

------
speps
The paper with the "Superformula" :
[http://www.amjbot.org/content/90/3/333.full](http://www.amjbot.org/content/90/3/333.full)

------
SlashmanX
> creator Sean Murray acknowledged in a 2015 New Yorker interview that he had
> struggled with elements of procedural planetary generation, until he
> discovered an equation published in 2003 by Belgian plant geneticist Johan
> Gielis that he called “Superformula.”

I sense a settlement (or partnership) in the near future

~~~
runevault
So the fact he didn't even reinvent it but used the paper makes this an
entirely different case to me. Hm.

------
chriswwweb
UPDATE: Hello Games has finally posted a response to the patent infringement
claims, this is what they tweeted:

"No Man's Sky doesn't actually use this "superformula" thing or infringe a
patent. This is a non-story... everybody chill (シ_ _)シ"

Tweet is here:
[https://twitter.com/NoMansSky/status/756889227095318528](https://twitter.com/NoMansSky/status/756889227095318528)

------
conmarap
The superforumula is public knowledge and these guys are clowns. Dumb patent
trolls...
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Superformula](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Superformula)

~~~
fsloth
Your linked wikipedia page states that it's patented. Yes, it's silly one can
do that but it gives some legal credibility to the case.

------
anotheryou
Why as this formular so cool? Cooking it the shapes on the wikipedia shapes,
once unraveled from the circular shape the curves don't look too interesting
to me. But these might be simple examples...

